# Thoughts on DC severin brown/blue



## Guest (Dec 17, 2007)

I just picked up a pair from whiskeyM, and dont kno how dark the blue is gonna be on them. Ive got the White collection jacket of the gods from last year in the brown design, and was wondering if they are gonna mesh. Any thoughts?


----------

